# Savage 99 in 300 Savage???



## redfishguy83 (Aug 14, 2009)

I was recently gave a Savage 99 in 300 Savage it seems like a good hunting rifle/round any info would be greatly apperciated!Thanks!


----------



## maxfold (Apr 19, 2008)

*savge 99*

Lock and gun on garden street,ask for rick if you need any work or questions, max


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

Savage made a ton of different 99 models. early ones were not drilled and tapped from the factory.

They're generally good rifles and the 300 Savage while obsolete is still a good deer getter. Ballistics are a bit shy of the 308 Win and most of them shoot best with heavier bullets for some reason.

Ammo can be hard to find even at gun shops but plenty of it online.

Does yours have the brass rotor in the magazine? If so it could be a early one. Early 99s in excellent ORIGINAL condition can bring some good money. However, there are so many of them around that if it's been tapped or altered in any way or isn't in excellent condition then it's a shooter for sure.

The later model 99s have no collector value.


----------



## rdg0913 (Aug 21, 2009)

kaferhaus, good synopsis, I have an older 99 in 30-30 and love it, great shooter.


----------



## redfishguy83 (Aug 14, 2009)

Yes it does have the brass round counter/rotary mag! It seems to be a older model it was my dads rifle it has some age and wear seems to be a great shooter! I found some ammo and it does resamble a .308Win round and your right the ammo is hard to find and kinda pricey when you do! Thanks again!:thumbup:


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

If this is your Dad's gun, it is a real keeper.


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

Buckyt said:


> If this is your Dad's gun, it is a real keeper.


yep and it'll kill deer just as dead and just as fast as anything else you could ever get.


----------



## helo_hunter (Oct 2, 2007)

Have a model 99 in 303 Savage with the rotary mag - great rifle and does a good job on deer.


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

kaferhaus said:


> Savage made a ton of different 99 models. early ones were not drilled and tapped from the factory.
> 
> They're generally good rifles and the 300 Savage while obsolete is still a good deer getter. Ballistics are a bit shy of the 308 Win and most of them shoot best with heavier bullets for some reason.
> 
> ...


should've said " I disagree with your late sentence "

guess you touched a nerve because to me the 99 is one of the greatest rifle designs ever .


----------



## rdg0913 (Aug 21, 2009)

Well now, we can start a model 99 club.


----------



## redfishguy83 (Aug 14, 2009)

Guys thanx for the info! After I got the time to break it down and take a good look at it! The design of this rifle for its time was amazing can't wait to get a new scope and take to the range!


----------



## FlFrayedKnot (Feb 15, 2009)

Check Academy Sports, I think I saw some ammo there for it. I always thought the Savage 99 was the most elegant lever action and would like one in .308 for sure!


----------



## IM4MOPAR (Mar 10, 2011)

I picked one up about 15 yrs ago in .308, fell in love, it is a little bit later model, 60's 99e. Eldest shot his first deer with it, now it belongs to him, upgraded the redfield lo-pro to a nikon monarch. A very cool rifle, that's as solidly built as they come.


----------



## Nicevilleski (Apr 2, 2008)

My son bagged a deer at 350 yds with a 300 sav. (prone and resting on a cooler and aiming about 10 inches high)


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Nicevilleski said:


> My son bagged a deer at 350 yds with a 300 sav. (prone and resting on a cooler and aiming about 10 inches high)


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Outstanding !


----------



## redfishguy83 (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks for all the info guys! I was dead set on buying myself a new deer rifle, that is a total after thought now that I have this rifle just trying to find the right scope!! It also means a whole alot more being it was my dads rifle!!!


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

redfishguy83 said:


> Thanks for all the info guys! I was dead set on buying myself a new deer rifle, that is a total after thought now that I have this rifle just trying to find the right scope!! It also means a whole alot more being it was my dads rifle!!!


Yep, saved yourself some money for sure.

That 99 in 300 Savage is plenty of medicine for any deer anywhere.

They are elegant and I love the lines. You can't get that kind of craftsmanship any longer without having to mortgage your house.


----------

